# Easton / Velomax Orion Ii



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

I have just received a replacement set of Orion II but no longer need them.
My LBS gave me a great deal on a set of Rolf"s, replacements took too long.
Where would be best place to post for sale? E-bay, Craigslist, RBR...
Please let me know if you know someone interested in a good deal on these NEW wheels.
THX

CARLOS G


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Shimano or Campy compatible?*



speedygonzalez2005 said:


> I have just received a replacement set of Orion II but no longer need them.
> My LBS gave me a great deal on a set of Rolf"s, replacements took too long.
> Where would be best place to post for sale? E-bay, Craigslist, RBR...
> Please let me know if you know someone interested in a good deal on these NEW wheels.
> ...


and how much are you looking for? Why were they replaced?????


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Shimano*



lyleseven said:


> and how much are you looking for? Why were they replaced?????


These are Shimano compatible.
The reason I sent them back was that they arrived damaged, thanks to a shipping company that will remain nameless.(FEDEX GROUND)

The Original shipping was pretty quick, about a week.
But the return shipping , warranty processing and re-shipping took almost a month.
Anyway, I picked up a cool set of Rolf's, so I'm happy.

I was hoping to get around $575.00 

Thx ,

Carlos G.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

speedygonzalez2005 said:


> I was hoping to get around $575.00


I sold a set of 2004 velomax orion IIs on the RBR classifieds for $535 shipped earlier in the season. If you check ebay that's about the going rate -- I'd be really surprised if you could get much more that $500 plus shipping.

BTW, the RBR ad took a while to start getting inquries on, but man, oh man, I probably got 50 inquiries at least.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*Good to Know*



shawndoggy said:


> I sold a set of 2004 velomax orion IIs on the RBR classifieds for $535 shipped earlier in the season. If you check ebay that's about the going rate -- I'd be really surprised if you could get much more that $500 plus shipping.
> 
> BTW, the RBR ad took a while to start getting inquries on, but man, oh man, I probably got 50 inquiries at least.



Well that's pretty close I guess.
I appreciate your input.
Thanks

Carlos G.


----------

